# [SELinux] - AVC denied : gmain

## y351

Bonjour,

Dernièrement, j'ai eu beaucoup d'alertes concernant : gmain.

J'aimerais savoir ce que c'est exactement et pourquoi c'est apparu avec une màj de firefox (je pense)...

```
aureport -a |egrep gmain|wc -l

```

 *Quote:*   

> 6272

 

par exemple :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 36411. 27/02/2020 14:44:35 gmain staff_u:staff_r:mozilla_t 254 dir watch staff_u:object_r:xdg_data_t denied 455794
> 
> 36412. 27/02/2020 14:44:35 gmain staff_u:staff_r:mozilla_t 254 dir watch system_u:object_r:etc_t denied 455795
> ...

 

Merci d'avance.

----------

